# In praise of the Tribute 550



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Having just returned from another week away in our 550 I feel I must put in a few comments for the van, as I keep reading loads of anti reports.
Now it ain't perfect (what is?), and yes the seats are higher than I would wish, meaning our footstools come into play if sitting vertically. Also, and this is my pet hate, the washroom door does not open 180 degrees, limiting access from the front.
Apart from these things the wife and I are well pleased. As has been said by others, the drive is great, really great. We have covered just over 2000 miles (already) at over 31mpg overall, including quite some use of the Webasto diesel heater. The cab and seats are very comfortable, the cruise control a revelation, very efficient wiper system, useful trip computer, and good 6 speed gearbox. Plus it's size means I can go into any carpark (without height barriers) without fear.
Initially I found the ride hard but I reduced the rear tyre pressure from the dealers 62psi to 56psi and it is much better.
Perhaps we have been lucky with our 'Trigano bit', but everything seems to work well-very efficient refrigerator and water heater, washroom small but functional, good space heating from the Webasto, and we find the double bed comfortable. The wife produces our meals quite happily with its cooking facilities, the 80litre water tank means we don't have to skimp on water, and we don't find we are short of space.
If I do have a refillable two cylinder gas system put in then I will need to put on a back box or something for the bits and pieces and to carry outside chairs etc., but I'm sure that would apply to many vans.
So, all in all, not bad, especially at the price!! Plus it looks great and always attracts admiring glances.
Am I the only one to speak in its favour?


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi. Glad you had a good trip and are still enjoying the 550.
I was getting so freaked out reading all the negative comments that I went back to look more objectivally at what we've ordered. 
We require a slightly smaller vehicle than our entry level CB which we have loved and enjoyed for 3 yrs from brand new and now has 17000 on the clock. We wanted an"everyday" vehicle with wash/shower facilities , cooking facilitys ,sleeping Facilities , larger water tanks , better powered engine and yes I admit I want it to look good too. Maybe we belong to the Easily Pleased Brigade or maybe our dealers are more PDI aware but I have not found piles of sawdust or trim coming off or broken handles! I can't see that any of the fixtures are more flimsy than those of our British built CB . We don't tend to spend too much time sitting vertically upright in our van as we use it to go places and see things and tend to lounge with feet up or sleep so I can't see the seat height being a major problem for us Personally and yes I have sat in the seats with my legs swinging great fun!
I am well aware storage is limited but adequate and lets face it our van is full of things we never use! We have not changed our minds in fact I love the van more now and can't wait to get it and thankyou Oldenstar for helping us keep the faith! Nickynoo


----------



## 104846 (May 30, 2007)

Hi Oldenstar how was Wales ?

I will be ordering a 650 regardless of all this feedback. I have been 4 times now to 2 different dealers and taken 60 high def pics and a HD video of the 550 & 650 to study at home in detail as my heart says buy it but my brain says don't. I must say the problems listed a real and genuine and its a dam shame as it makes an absolutely stunning motorhome something that could so easily be ridiculed, still I can put up with being called a "Humpty"

I think us Brits tend to put up with a lot but that does not mean we should, I bet some of our other European countries will not be as easy going about these poor design points. 

The problem is there is nothing else, yet, in its class on the new shape Van and hence I will be ordering one and having it professionally put right as much as possible, mainly the WC width and the seat height as I do not want to be continually apologising to guests about those dam seats, even if it means putting in a smaller water tank.


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*TRIGANO PRAISE*

Hi all 
I'm so glad some of us are happy with the Tribute.We have had our 650 two weeks now ,but due to work we have not been able to get away yet.At last we are getting away to Wales this weekend for a week so it will get a good testing.We downsized from a fixed bed coachbuilt with masses of storage, and the wife has packed the new van with all we would have taken in our old van and we have still got two empty cuboards plus the fridge for food! I am well impressed and we are both very very happy with our new purchase.
Cheers Larry :lol:


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Danum are having our 650 back to see to the bits I identified, and I'm confident they will do a good job because I think they are a decent company.
That aside, my only slight negative about the package is the height of the seats as I'm 5' 6" and Mrs. de-f is 4' 10".
So we did look a little like a Ronnie Corbet convention on holiday.
Other than that we were surpriesd at the amount of storage once it had all been discovered.
The bed was surprisingly comfortable but I think we need a free standing table.
I think I may ask Danum to remove the panel on the overcab storage and site the control box on the side panel.
We would then get all our pillows and quilts up there and could fix a curtain across with some velcro.
The van is smaller than a coachbuilt though, and storage does require planning.
Could we perhaps share ideas where to store what, because I'm not sure we made the best choices.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

That's a good idea Paul, though of course those with the 650 will have more room and different thoughts than us tiddlers with the 550.
We keep all our outside coats, umbrellas etc., plus our fold flat aluminium freestanding table in the overcab locker.
Under the single seat goes our main bedding (quilt, underblanket, extra blanket and one pillow), and under the settee goes the other pillow, pyjamas and extra towels.
The awning handle stands vertically behind the drivers seat with the velcro curtain cord holding it with a couple of socks over the handle top to stop it rattling. Being quite short there is a lot of space behind the drivers seat and currently our two large reclining outside chairs lie there, though we have to step over them when moving back from the cab. Also our two folding footstools go there.
The two top cupboards over the settee hold our clothes (his and hers) plus our books etc, though we get a lot of reading material in the cab seat backs too.
The under fridge cupboard holds all our footware plus small picnic hamper, laptop, and other bits and pieces.
As for food this goes above the sink and cooker with pots and pans, kettle, toaster underneath.
I have used several of the excellent 'Little suckers' as towel rails, towel hooks, soap dish and toothbrush and tumbler racks over and around the sink in the washroom and find plenty of storage in there.
Currently I only have one 6kg gas cylinder in the gas box, leaving room for my hookup cable, water hoses and other sundry items.
I have ordered a two 6kg refillable gas system which will fill the gas cupboard so I now intend to fit a roof box. As the two fitted cross bars are between the two roof vents, pretty central on the vans length, I intend to use a telescopic ladder (68cm to 3.2m) to access the box from the side of the van, obviously padding the ladder. I should be able to fix this ladder to the existing rear ladder while travelling.
If it all works the roof box will hold our reclining chairs, freestanding awning (if she ever persuades me to use it) plus other bits when we go for longer trips.
Sorry I've gone on a bit-interested in other ideas from you lot
Paul


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I have had a small round table fitted to mine just behind the drivers seat.It simply fits in a bracket in the floor.If you want photo will sort one out. This was done by the dealer and I have yet to use the free standing table or are yours as I have described this one.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Its good to here that you are happy with you 550 as my dad has recently just got one. I havn't been to see it yet as he lives over 200 miles from me, but he is happy with his so far. He has said that his webasto has blowen the 10A fuse twice, and the central locking is a bit temperamental though. 

Richard...


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Richard
No problems so far with our Webasto and used it for about 6 hours in total, other than it is not as quiet as I imagined.
I think the central locking is pretty good with a seperate button for the cab doors and one for the side and back.
However both the sliding side door and the rear doors need a good slam to get them to shut properly-if not the central locking doesn't work.
Tell him to make sure the doors are shut flush.
Regards
Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Would be interested to see your table if not too much trouble Grumpyman.
We have manged reasonably at mealtimes so far, me on the swivelled passenger seat and management on the rear seat, though it is a bit of a squeeze. Although they provide two positions for the table leg neither has proved ideal-but it is a good table top which is why I haven't used our freestanding table.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi all, we know the 550 and 650 are far from perfect but what van is? unless you have one built to your own specs life is always a compromise!
My main concern would be if certain major items of equipment did not work ! ie base vehicle , water heating ,space heating ,pump,battery 12 v etc!
These appear to be fine in all vehicles so far ? Please give Trigano and CI a break ! I have scanned all latest publications and can't find a test on 550 or 650 anywhere unless someone else can put me right?
I've just seen the latest adds for the new Oregon IH very impressive looking van but over £10,000 more expensive . Don't know about you lot but we could have a lot more trips away for that money!
"You pays your money and takes your choice"


----------



## 104846 (May 30, 2007)

Just been to order the 650 and Barrons have told me they are not ordering anymore Tributes as they are more bother than they are worth what with missed delivery dates now running into months and people being disappointed in them for all the reasons we have mulled over.

I had a look at the Adria Twin and Adria Twin M which are on the new shape Fiat Ducato and Renault, both £29k, and everything the Tribute should have been. Space in the loo, correct height seats, proper fold away double bed, pus 1 extra "put me up bed" which is the same as the Tributes main single beds utilising the front driving seat ( and Adria refer to it as a put me up!) and room for a motorbike, yes a motorbike and all in the Ducato! The Renault is a bit wider and has air con as an option and as they have them both in stock down south, NO WAITING! I can see why Barrons have dropped the Trigano, no contest i'm afraid.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

That's a turn up Sue-ann.
I think the Adria is a good van and we did look at them both, the new Twin and the VanM.
Personally I didn't want a fixed bed in a panel van which is why my choice other than a Tribute would have been a Monte Carlo.
I hope the van is everything you wish for, and please keep us informed when you take delivery
Paul


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Sue-ann said:


> ......and room for a motorbike, yes a motorbike and all in the Ducato!.....


I would be interested to see any floor plans or pictures that show a motorbike stored in a Ducato. Anyone got any links?

Paul


----------



## 104846 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Oldenstar, 
The bed is not fixed in the 2007 model it folds up creating a space and access to various stuff like cupboards, boiler etc. It is really well designed. The quality I felt is on par with a Timberland and could not believe the price and for an extra £1k you can have air con on both the Renault or the Fiat.

Here are some links Baldlygo
http://demo.ms-visucom.de/adria/de/vans/twin_2007.html

http://www.motorhomedeals.co.uk/adria.asp


----------



## 104856 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for that info Sue-ain I had not seen the 2007 Adrias yet so been this morning. Got a silver Van M with air con for £29990, that model has the bed at the front like the tribute but does not use the cab seats. I loved the way the seats are side by side as apposed to a park bench, it was like being sat in a snug or vintage railway carriage and your feet are firmly on the floor. I took the tribute snagging list with me as reference and on each count the Adria Twin and Van M were ok and I did not spot anything else ( thats not to say that there is nothing) I can see why the 2006 models swept the board with awards last year I can see them doing the same this. The only market leadership the tribute had going for it was the new shape and the price which is now not unique, if the Tribute had not rushed to market it may not have as many problems, Less haste more speed looking at the still growing Tribute delivery waiting lists. A chap I work with had a delivery date of April and its now well into June and he still has no van but the worst thing is that the dealer can not give him a date so he is cancelling and possibly going for the Adria Twin.

Thanks again, apparently according to the database this site has now 18 Twin owners so who ever you are please let us have you feedback in another thread.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I assume that a motorbike would be parked in the rear bed area, with the bed folded up?
That is the only way I can think of getting a motorbike in a Ducato Panel Van Conversion.
My only reason for discounting the VanM (and the Twin I suppose) was that the seating area was always around a table (like on a train).
Enjoy your vans
Paul


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I think the Adria is a nice looking Van and serious competion for the Tribute but as far as a Moped goes you are either going to end up with a ernia or a wrecked van not taking into consideration the weight.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the links Sue-Ann.
I am now thinking the 2007 Adria is a better planned, built and delivered van than the 2007 Tribute.

I'm not keen on a fixed double bed but a folding one may be a reasonable compromise.

Paul


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Here is the table


----------

